# tank mates for red jewels?



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a tank cycling right now for my pair of red jewels wich fish would be ok for me to keep in there with them that will not eat there fry and will be able to witstand punishment from the little devils :-?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Brant,

What size is your tank, please?

Randall Kohn


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

29 gallon i believe just the standard size idk the dimensions off hand i figure itd be big unough for just a pair tho or am i wrong?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Brant,

A 29-gallon tank should be fine for a pair of Hemichromis guttatus (if that's the species you have). Should the pair spawn, however, they will likely kill any other fish in the tank.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok well thats good to know ....do you think theyd go crazy over a bristle nose being in there with their fry?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a bristlenose in with my Jewels. They have not yet spawned though


----------

